# Unable to connect to mysql server



## SAVERSERVER (1. Aug. 2010)

Wollte gerade eine neuinstall auf einem vServer machen!


```
# php -q install.php

[...]
Installation mode (standard,expert) [standard]: expert
[...]
Shall this server join an existing ISPConfig multiserver setup (y,n) [n]: y
MySQL master server hostname []: <domain.tld>(desHauptserver)
MySQL master server root username [root]: 
MySQL master server root password []: monstermegahammergeheimespasswort
MySQL master server database name [dbispconfig]: 
Unable to connect to mysql server 
MySQL master server hostname []:
```
Der andere vServer, worauf die 1ste Install von ipsConfig3 läuft lässt sich anpingen!

Besten Dank
loisl


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2010)

Logge Dich auf der mysql DB des Masters ein und richte 2 neue "root" User ein, einen für den hostnamen des slave und einen für die IP des slave. Außerdem solltest Du überprüfen, das der Master den Hostnamen des slave auflösen kann, ggf. in /etc/hosts auf dem Master eintragen.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (1. Aug. 2010)

PERFEKT ... scheind zu klappen!

Hier noch mal kurz die Befehle für alle anderen die es auch suchen !

```
# mysql --user=root --password=monstermegahammergeheimespasswort
mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'root'@'v036.<domin.tld>'
    ->     IDENTIFIED BY 'monstermegahammergeheimespasswort' WITH GRANT OPTION;
mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'root'@'<serverIP>'
    ->     IDENTIFIED BY 'monstermegahammergeheimespasswort' WITH GRANT OPTION;
mysql> quit

# nano /etc/hosts
und Hostnamen des neuen Server einrtagen !!!
z.B.
<serverIP>   v036.<domin.tld>  v036
```


----------

